# Canadian soldier killed, 7 wounded in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP!  





> *Canadian soldier killed, 7 wounded in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, September  7, 2008 |  1:00 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Sep 7, 2008)

Rest In Peace, Sgt. Shipway.

Prayers to your family.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 7, 2008)

Rest Well, Sgt. Prayers for his friends and family and for his wounded comrades.


----------



## tova (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP Soldier, prayers out for speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------

